# Easy Square D Powerlink question



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

mudcap said:


> Someone please clue me in, thanks, Mudcap


I'm sure if you followed the requirements of the sign up agreement to fill in your profile, you would get some good replies. :wink::wink:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

IBTL(?) As they said^^^ please fill out your profile so we can better help you. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mudcap (Mar 11, 2019)

*Lol*

I guess nobody knows. Ok thanks


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

mudcap said:


> I guess nobody knows. Ok thanks


No one will help you without you first filling out your profile. It's a requirement for you to join this site. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Mudcap there is a reason why some members wont reply due you did not fill out the profile if you are electrician or handyperson or whatever .,,

If you are a legit electrician please fill the profile.


----------



## mudcap (Mar 11, 2019)

ok how do i close my account on this site


----------

